# Corvina - 53 Lbs - Portugal



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi!

Corvina caught on Tagus river - Portugal

Hope you enjoy






Best Regards


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great fish in some crappy conditions, well done mate.


----------



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks on the replies

Here some photos of that catch





































Best Regards


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Monster fish.  
Looks a lot like our Mulloway


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Monster fish.
> Looks a lot like our Mulloway


They are vitually identical genetically

They are more commonly know as Meagre (Argyrosomus regius) - the Australian mulloway is Argyrosomus japonicus

Unfortunately they don't make it as far north as Ireland (as far as I know)

They are experimenting with farming them now: http://www.fao.org/docrep/013/i1675e/i1675e.pdf


> This document "Present market situation and prospects of meagre (Argyrosomus regius), as an emerging
> species in Mediterranean aquaculture" draws the picture of the existing market of meagre and describes the
> possible routes for development. Meagre culture started in France and in Italy in the late '90s and is developing
> in the Mediterranean Region, jumping from a few tonnes in 2 000 to above 10 000 tonnes in 2010, highlighting
> ...


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Hardly a meagre fish.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Another cracking mulloway Godinho. Well done.


----------



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks on the replies

Specially to Anselmo for the information, corvina looks very smilar to mulloway,

And yes Nezevic,

I was very excited for catching that fish, after I lost 2 before, one just break my gear and another left the hook (hope you understand my english)

The river in that week was very lumpy because the NW wind,

Regards


----------



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Were the ones you lost as big? It's so frustrating losing good fish.


Yes, it was a big fish!

But is part of the game, sometimes fish wins


----------

